# BIG pond fish, ideas?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

My friend wants a BIG pond fish, but not a koi, something special. He wants ideas, it's a big pond too, a few thousand gallons roughly. Of course it won't fit a Aparima Gigas(spelling?) but it's be cool to have a large hardy fish in there, i was thinking about some type of sturgeon. Any ideas?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Red Tail Cats are awesome !!!

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=red+tail+catfish+&spell=1

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...N&resnum=0&q=red tail catfish &spell=1&tab=wi


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Another fish that would work is gar. They will swim near the top for sun and are long and thin. Just be sure not to get the wrong kind or even that pond will be to small.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

if the pond is made from liner than is say no for the sturgeon. They have sharp spines and plates that would cut the liner very easily. They get very big too, so i wouldnt do it


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

try some natives, such as largemouth bass, pike or something of that nature... As long as you look up your state regulations on them and housing them.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

what about soemthing like Golden Orfes they get up to 2 foot and i think they are cool


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

no liner, he's got a large mouth and native already. He wants something new, something big


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

we have some large ghost carp, never seem to see the orf's also got some large goldfish with black tipped fins (belived to be crossed with common carp) they look cool when they come to the surface


----------



## yukalaeli87 (Jan 24, 2006)

i have an unstocked pond as well and was looking into some of these fish, but here's my problem...
I really like the RTCs and gars and pikes, but I live in New England, where the weather gets very cold very quickly... Don't these type of fish need the water to be at least 70deg? What would I do in the winter?


----------

